# How often do you brush your dogs teeth?



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla's get brushed everyday, it is one of her favorite things!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergie likes it too. I got the brush with 3 heads that move so you brush the outside, inside, and top all at once. Makes it go really fast. Why don't we have those brushes for people?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I've been meaning to... I've had the toothbrush and toothpaste from even before I got Sunny as a puppy, but have not touched it to Sunny or Misters' teeth yet! But on a positive note, they are 2 yrs 5 months and 2 yrs 2 months and both still have sparkly white teeth! (I think in Sunny's case it's because she doesn't bother to chew her food; she just inhales it!)


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

my great-grandma had a 3 sided brush for her false teeth, i remember being scared of it when i was little! We just graduated Layla up to her own electric toothbrush. she actually acts proud of herself after we do her teeth each morning!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I never have and never will brush a dogs teeth. I throw mine a raw bone a few times a month and they are good to go with pearly whites.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

I know this is old but I think it's a good preventive measure for you dogs health.
I brush my dogs teeth every night, how about you?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I never brush my dogs teeth. They stay white and healthy, except for an occasional slab fracture. They are fed primarily raw and most of their training treats are meat or cheese.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy's kibble seems to do the trick. I get asked all the time, how often do I brush his teeth. People are floored when they find out I don't.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan chews raw, meaty bones and her teeth are beautiful.


----------



## Ozzy666 (Oct 18, 2016)

Usually monthly


----------

